# cutter for deep mortice



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

I will have soon to make deep mortice in 4x4" oak.

So I' m in trouble finding the long cutter.

For now, I have found and ordered:


Router bits, Saw blades, CNC Router Bits, Shaper Cutters & More


Its a 1/2" dia and 3" lenght.
a bit short, but in a 80mm plunge it's maximum.

-Is it a good made tool? or have you bought from there?

-Is it possible to find any longer ones for getting throught 4" ?

For the moment, I think about drilling 2 times a 1/2"through hole with a drill,
and route both sides.

But in case of using a special milling machine, I could use a bigger cutter, like:

about 20mm dia and 4" long.

-Or maybee you know about not too expensive chain-morticer?

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Regards
Gérard


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

For deep mortises, I do it old school--Forstener bit in the drill press and clean up the sides of the mortise with a chisel. If I did a lot of mortising, I'd think about getting a dedicated square-chisel mortising machine, or a beefier drill press that could take a mortising attachment (rather than my rinky-dinky little "almost a toy" benchtop drill press.) The nice thing about the Forstener bit is that I can overlap the holes so much that there's not a lot of cleanup to do with the chisel.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gerard, Amana bits are among the best you can purchase. If your mortise is centered on the 4x4" a 2" plunge cutting bit should be long enough to do the job. Use one of the base plate designs shown and it will automatically center on the wood.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
To LexB: Thank you for your advise, if routing is a too heavy job for cutter or motor,
I will switch to your way: a good old well shaped, fostner bit, after all it cut fast.
About morticing machines, i' m not so sure it looks great for precision mortice, but there,
it is about big ones like trough 4 " of oak .If i was to buy new machine,
maybee a chain cutting machines, dirty job but fast.

To Mike:
Thank you for your opinion about Amana cutters, i' m waiting for it coming at my door!
The pins or rollers on a special base are not a bad idea , I will think about it,
saves time for centering a cut!

Thanks to both of you!

Regards
Gérard


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

JVL europe, based in the Netherlands have good well priced router bits in general and also stock Titman brand bits.
Titman have a plunge bit with overall length 107 mm, cutter length 63mm, 12mm shank and 1/2 inch cutter diameter.
Titman Straight bit Z=2+1 (12mm shank) - JVL europe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - pantorouter made from steel


Think about bow-ties all that's needed is a template.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10323-workbench.html

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/10779-making-keys-router-bow-tie-type.html1:57 AM 2/15/2012
=


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the link Boj3!


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

gav said:


> JVL europe, based in the Netherlands have good well priced router bits in general and also stock Titman brand bits.
> Titman have a plunge bit with overall length 107 mm, cutter length 63mm, 12mm shank and 1/2 inch cutter diameter.
> Titman Straight bit Z=2+1 (12mm shank) - JVL europe


Hello gav!

Thanks for the link, but 63mm is smaller than75mm..

Titman Tip Tools :: The best in router tooling, Products and applications for the woodworking industry
Visiting this web site since a few years , but never bought anything, do they make good cutters?

By the way,and not knowing your post, I was on titman's web site this afternoon and founded the real thing !
But that is another story.
And also a new wish for a 20mm collet router.:dance3:


Time to sleep for me...
I'll tell it all tomorow.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

It's true the cutter length is only 63mm, but the overall length is 107mm. I don't think you need 44mm in the collet, so could probably cut deeper. Don't know for sure though.

The answer you really want was hiding away on this forum.

From PhilP
'A belated suggestion for you. I use deep pocket cutters like these from Wealden Tool in the UK in my Trend lock mortising jig (Trend make similar cutters, but they cost more) and I've recently started using the 16mm (5/8in diameter) x 150mm long (6in) cutters to produce mortises 85mm deep (3-1/2in) x 30mm wide (1-1/4in) x 100mm (4in) long in pine using a deWalt DW625 router, a 30mm guide bush and a home made plywood template jig. The trick is to be very gentle and take passes of only 3 to 5mm (1/8in to 3/16in) depth each time.'

Wealden Tool Company Limited Deep Pocket


----------



## wolften (Dec 12, 2008)

Wealdon Tool Company is where you will find some nice cutters.
Sorry can't post URL's.


----------



## wolften (Dec 12, 2008)

wolften said:


> Wealdon Tool Company is where you will find some nice cutters.
> Sorry can't post URL's.


You'll find them under Router cutters...straight...deep pocket.
Cheers


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thank you Gav ! This looks perfect !*



gav said:


> It's true the cutter length is only 63mm, but the overall length is 107mm. I don't think you need 44mm in the collet, so could probably cut deeper. Don't know for sure though.
> 
> The answer you really want was hiding away on this forum.
> 
> ...


Hello!

Super! and a lot cheaper !

I' m very likely to buy this one !
T2126-1/2 for 20.23 English Pounds...

Thank you for the fine reseach you made!

While still browsing titman catalogs, founded two nice ones but cost is two times more.

http://www.titman.co.uk/pdfs/2009/P6_13_Straights.pdf

LH58L2 (not fot hand router) 5/8 dia 2"" cut plunge 6" total lenght 194 mm.

This could fit's Samourai's pantorouter made of steel...

Amazing machine! seen at work on you tube, I' m very tempted by the concept.

But for use in a 1/2" router you found the best one! :dance3:

Regards.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

No problem. My memory decided to work today, so i was able to find the old post that mentioned those bits. Unfortunately I then forgot the pin of my bank card !:wacko:
Such is life.


----------

